# Our first kidding



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Sundae (Boer) gave us a doeling a little before 4 a.m., which is when I got to the barn. An hour later we got a buckling that came head first, but mom did it on her own. I had to break the sac and cut the cord but four hours later mom and kids seem to be doing fine. This is our first time (Sundae's second) and we're very thankful for Marta Heidt, our friend and mentor who came over to make sure all was good. SO much to learn! We're a long way from experienced, but thankful for this outcome.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!! Glad everything went well


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

